# project pastramă - 2011



## tasunkawitko (Dec 21, 2011)

x


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks  I love this project  i will look for it .

i am romanian born.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

I love pastrami. I have a brisket curing in the fridge as we speak. It should be ready Monday for the smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2011)

You always have some intresting projects so I will have to see what happens later.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 22, 2011)

hey, guys - thanks for the kind words - i'll be sure to keep you posted on progress ~

ahron - if you get the chance, give this a try - it's a great way to get in touch with your roots, i'd say. it doesn't need to be made with deer only - it can be made with pretty much any meat - in fact, pastrama made from goose is quite popular in romania.


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2011)

Another interesting and educational post.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 22, 2011)

TasunkaWitko said:


> hey, guys - thanks for the kind words - i'll be sure to keep you posted on progress ~
> 
> ahron - if you get the chance, give this a try - it's a great way to get in touch with your roots, i'd say. it doesn't need to be made with deer only - it can be made with pretty much any meat - in fact, pastrama made from goose is quite popular in romania.
> 
> ...


  Thanks it is funny but i got 2 Pisces of sirloin in a dry mix like yours only add fenugreek and replace the all spice with juniper berries .it will be in the fridge 8 days one will be cold smoke and one will be dry for 4 days it is a Romanian ,Armnian  pastrama .i will post it when it will be Raddy.

you are posting great food thanks


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 22, 2011)

ahron, that sounds excellent! looking forward to seeing how it goes! please report on results and post a picture or two, if you have any ~


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 28, 2011)

x


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking good so far !

More to come ~


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 30, 2011)

x


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

That is awesome TW!

The color on it is just beautiful, such a deep red.

Great job as always!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks, al - i really liked the way it looked and the picture doesn't really do it juctice - there were blendings and layers of colour that were really nice....

i got to thinking, can anyone give me an idea of how well this thinly-sliced, air-cured meat will freeze? my concern is that being so thin, vacuum-pressed together and not "cooked" (i.e., heat), the pressure or residual moisture might "glue" the slices back together, at least enough so that separating them after thawing might be difficult.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





anyone know anything about this - maybe? possible? nothing to worry about?


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow this is a great tutorial as i told you i got two Pisces in the fridge and tomorrow it Will go out and one will be hanged for 3 days and one will be smoked at 80 with cherry wood

thanks for the great work on the Romanian pastrama


----------



## bratrules (Dec 31, 2011)

very nice i bet it taste amazing!!!


----------



## smokin - k (Jan 10, 2012)

Great job... Very informative! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## frosty (Jan 10, 2012)

Such deep, rich, dazzling color.  Your "how to" is excellent as are the photos.  I only wish that I could do such here in Houston; but the temps are way too high even in winter.  Excellent work!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 10, 2012)

Another great post Ron - As always very detailed and well documented - great job


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 10, 2012)

say, guys - many, many thanks for the kind words on this project. they mean a lot to me as this is one i had been wanting to do for a long, long time.

ahron - any news on your similar project?

frosty - it's up to you, but if you can find a cool, dry place (maybe a cellar or basement with some air flow?) i think this project would be good to go, assuming that you cure it properly beforehand in natural salt (the old, traditional way) or using a cure such as tenderquick etc. (the newer, know-for-sure-it's-safe way). do your homework on this, if you want to give it a try, but i can tell you that extremely similar versions of this are done all over the middle east and in greece:

http://foodsoftheworld.activeboards.net/forum_posts.asp?TID=288&title=pastourma

and i can't imagine it being too much different in texas, especially in the winter. there are probably folks who can give you some better advice on this, but salting/curing meat to a semi-dry state is a very old and time-honoured method, so i am sure it's possible, assuming it's done in a safe, controlled way.  anyway, if you're interested, it's certainly worth some reading and research to see if it's a possibility.

thanks again, guys -


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 17, 2012)

foods of the world is a great website.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 17, 2012)

What an awesome and informative post. I absolutely loved the entire piece and the meat looks divine. Thank you!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 17, 2012)

i did finish it it was great

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115977/pastrama-or-bastrama-with-q-view

thanks


----------



## sprky (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice how too as well


----------

